# Skipped 2 weeks of school



## Shadowed (Apr 5, 2006)

Yup. I haven't been in class for a whole two weeks. Attendance is worth 10%, and I guess I'll get at most 2% outta that.

I became depressed again, and it brought me back to an all-time low that lasted 2 weeks. I'm almost finished my program and graduate at the end of April. Hopefully I can manage to pass the final exams and make it through, even if I squeak by. 

To add to this mess, I voluntarily opted out of my graduation ceremony, pre-parties with my classmates, no grad pic or grad write-up, and no pic for the yearbook either. I'm not really sad about not being involved with people in my class, and I think most of them are nice people. But I don't have the energy right now to invest in socializing or playing the social part. I don't have the motivation.  Also, I won't see these people again for many years, and I just wanna graduate, get out of thsi university, and start my life. The last four years of school have been like hell, emotionally and mentally. 


Any support or advice is helpful.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

This is exactly what has happened to me. I know it sucks, shadowed. I actually am flunking one of my classes now because I skipped too much. A few weeks ago I could have passed it, and now it's ruined. I think we need to give ourselves a break though when depression is the cause. We probably have chemical imbalances, so we shouldn't beat ourselves up if we can help it. I know it's easy to feel like you're just a failure and that is the only cause for not going to school, but there are so many other factors at work. At least there is the summer and next year for me to start over fresh in a new semester, and for you, that is such an accomplishment that you're going to finish! try not beat yourself up. And if you can't finish in april, try to in the summer or next fall. It's not a big deal if you look at the big picture. 

hang in there, shadowed :hug


----------



## Shadowed (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Nester,

Right back to ya.  I hope we both get through school ok, even if it'll take us a longer time compared to most people. I just wanna get it done and I'm not caring about my marks right now. Employers don't look at that anyway.

Thanks for caring,

Shadowed.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

tell me about it, i kinda fell into a bad bout of depression last fall, and ended up skipipng last 2 months, including finals :x....but i'm working towards gettnig myself back to good academic standing.

almost there man! keep pushing.


----------



## cham (Apr 3, 2006)

Ive been doing that for a few years, wasted lots of money on classes i quit going to. Got put on academic suspension and started the Restart program at my college. 

My new advisor saw the pattern that i only completed classes that were in large lecture halls (the dark ones!) and i had missed some of his classes and he told me i would be allowed to make them up on the condition i see a counseller about SA. 

So i went last monday and i left feeling pretty good, i ended up crying while telling her about my life :cry but she was very nice and said that we could talk as much as i wanted, and gave me some suggestions to alter how i think so much and talk myself out of going places, im going back tomorrow maybe this time i wont cry!


----------



## catf1986 (Apr 11, 2006)

omg i can relate to everything you guys are saying. im 20 and in college too. my first year was just fine but then my medication (zoloft) started wearing off. i even met a guy that i dated for a while. my life was changing so much. but anyway after my med. wore off i started to fall back into anxiety and depression. my second year i completed 3 classes out of 5. and this semester (second year still) i am only completeing 1 class out of 4. it sucks because u feel like you totally messed everything up. my teacher/advisor really understood and has been supporting me and that feels good. one thing i have learned is to let your teachers know about your condition. no matter how stupid u feel about telling them. they need to know. they can help u, thats what they are there for really. then u dont feel like ur all alone. or at least thats how i felt. i have to drop my 3 classes today and im having anticapatory anxiety about just getting out of my apartment and going to school. i know that once i get there i'll be ok. but its the worrying about it that is getting to me. im so tempted to just retreat back into my room and not do anything. but i know i have to do this. ohwell. i guess the m ost important thing to remember is to keep moving forward. and talk to people u feel comfortable with about what ur feeling and all. good luck with school. i know i need the luck.....am i rambling? ....uh....


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I used to skip class all the time, and have always ended up dropping classes because of it. But this semester I've only skipped twice. I'm proud of myself. There have been a ton of times this semester when I would debate with myself for 20 minutes about whether I should skip or not. I know that once I start skipping I can't stop.


----------



## catf1986 (Apr 11, 2006)

its true. once u start skipping u cant stop.


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm currently on academic probation. Fortunately I only have class twice a week now for the next two weeks (until my other part-time class starts). Last quarter was...emotionally confusing, to put it mildly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shadowed,

Don't be too hard on yourself - depression takes energy away. There will be times where you might feel like doing things, and then other times where you just can't do it. Do what you can and give yourself a pat on the back for anything you can do!


----------

